# IPO help



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi
Thanks to all previous help I purchased a used Portuguese car. I visit the Algarve regularly but live in UK. In July the car is due its first IPO and I'm told I can have the car tested up to 3 months before it is due. This will be great, as I do not want to be in Algarve during the busy season!

I have been told I can book a testing slot via www.contolauto.pt however this site does not allow me to enter the car reg number or get to any box to book a slot.
I planned to book a testing slot (in the Guia, Albufeira test centre)) and then book flights during May or June.

Any advice on how to book a slot appreciated.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

https://controlauto.pt/centros-inspecao/guia looks OK to me. Have you tried a different browser or device?


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Many thanks, I was trying to access via the main site www.contralauto.pt


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If the car has a valid IPO why not simply rock up & have it tested? - The longest I've ever had to wait at my local IPO station is about 20 (ish) minutes. 

You need to book an appointment if the IPO has expired but not if it's still valid.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> If the car has a valid IPO why not simply rock up & have it tested? - The longest I've ever had to wait at my local IPO station is about 20 (ish) minutes.
> 
> You need to book an appointment if the IPO has expired but not if it's still valid.


its the first IPO, and as I have to book flights I want to be sure I do not have a problem.
regards


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Even for a first IPO there will be no problem with just turning up.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks


----------

